# SR20DET...why not KA24DE(T)



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so i hear everyone saying how the SR20DET is all powerful engine for the 240sx. well how about this

KA24DE specs: The 1991-1994 240sx have the KA24DE, Dual Over Head Cams (DOHC), which have 155 @ 5,600 r.p.m., 160 @ 4,400 r.p.m. 

SR20DET specs: DOHC, 205ps at 6000rpm,203 ft/lbs at 4000rpm

well thats seems easy to see which to choose from right? the higher numbers go with the SR20DET. except that fact that we forget that the SR20DET is turbocharged. BIG difference in both engines. so why don't we just place a turbocharger in the KA24DE hp set it at 7psi then wut will the hp be. if not higher then around the same mark. The tables have turned. Don't forget about how we have to buy an SR20DET that is pre-used while we should know the condition of our KA24DE.Buying the engine with all that you need will be around 3k give or take. Then u gotta install it yourself which takes time, or you can spend some more cash on someone else to install it. Don't forget that human error can also hapen in this process. Plus spending the same amount of money on a turbo kit that you do with a engine or for even some, a front clip would surpass what we say the almighty SR20DET. Don't forget the SR20DET only has a 2.0 liter engine. KA24DE has 2.4 liters. i'm just putting some ideas into peoples heads. the KA24DE(T) isn't a bad move.

NOTE: if i said something wrong due tell me and don't flame i'm human i make mistakes


----------



## NewestName (Jan 22, 2003)

But it depends doesnt it on if it was SOHC or DOHC, the SOHC would be too weak, and maybe the DOHC could use it, but consider some other things. So you have more displacement now, but in order to use it you need to spend more money on it, and the SR20 is already tuned for performance, while the KA24DE is tuned for everyday driving. Our 240SX is an economy car and that cant be ignored. Anyways, I would also like to see what others think of this.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well i was specifically talking about DOHc eninges hence the KA24DE instead of the KA24E which is the 89-90 ones that come in SOHC


----------



## NewestName (Jan 22, 2003)

BOO  ~Jeff


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

is this like a brand new revelation to you or something? this has been around for MILLIONS of years! 

anyways, don't knock what you don't know (speaking about KA24Es). those engines can handle just as much. there have been quite a few 10 second KA24Es made. granted they were all drag cars, they're still out there. 

anyways. cost of a turbo kit (from FMAX, or Nsport, etc.) is going to be around ~$3k. give or take, but usually give. cost of a motorset (NOT a front clip because you don't really need a front clip) ~$2500, give or take. cost of front clip (if you REALLY want one) ~$3k, give or take. 

installing turbo kit, depends on your mechanical know-how, or who/where you can get hook-ups from. installing SR20DET? well, you can pretty much do it yourself. it's literally, a "drop-in" swap. hooking all wiring up is going to be a bitch. but that's why you take it to a well-known shop (i.e. Phase2, Unstable, AfterDark, etc.) and have them hook it up for you for a couple hundred. 

now, on to power. KA will make just about as much as a stock S13 SR will make. in the neighborhood of 200hp-215hp. but, remember how much you've spent so far. as much as the cost of an S13 front clip. 

now, a few more things you should know about the KA. 9:1 CR (not bad, but it's pushing it. 9:1 CR is the highest you should go if you want to boost high). of course we all want to boost high, why else would we get a turbo or turbo an engine? not just for the fuck of it, obviously. also, consider the paper-thin ringlands that the KA has. that=KABOOM! (if you try stupid shit and boost high). this is all going off of about 7psi (daily/"stock"). 

ok, so we've got work to do on the KA's internals. recommended engine build-up is at about 250hp to the crank/fly. so that would mean with the addition of the turbo kit and bolt-ons, you're about ready for a build up. now, that's RECOMMENDED, not necessary. necessary would be when you're pushing about 300hp to the crank/fly. so how much will it cost to build up your engine? well, again, it's up to your connections and mechanical know-how. just to estimate and say you'll need a build up from bottom to top, lower CR, forged this, forged that, stronger this, stronger that, the works. estimate ~$2k. just for shits and kicks (i spent about ~$2500 for a complete N/A build up of my KA to 12.6:1 CR, and all of that good stuff, )

you've spent somewhere around $6k-$7k (again, estimation) to have your KA24DE-T sitting somewhere around 250hp to the crank/fly (considering you did the recommended rebuild here). whereas, you would have spent $6k-$7k on the SR, swap, mods, even show mods (if you did the S13 Silvia swap and made either a Silvia or Sil-80) and be rolling all over that KA24DE-T. even with a head start. 

compare the two engines. the SR is made for high-end. the KA is made for more low-end and mid-range (i mean, it IS a truck engine). the turbo will help the KA's top-end, but with the SR being modded as well, say bye bye to that turbo making the KA's top-end a little better. 

but again, it's up to the tuner's preference. who am i to choose what you do to your 240SX?


----------



## NewestName (Jan 22, 2003)

A million years? I couldve sworn the S13 only came out 14 years ago... 
 everyone hates a literalist


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

esyip good point it was just a thought i had one day... i thought i was th eonly one who thought it up in these forums since the subject never came up  well i'm back to the sr20det unless anyone else can presuade me


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

esyip said:


> *now, on to power. KA will make just about as much as a stock S13 SR will make. in the neighborhood of 200hp-215hp. but, remember how much you've spent so far. as much as the cost of an S13 front clip. *


Interesting... what amount is that? What sort of turbo? What sort of fuel management? No one in their right mind would run a SR-sized turbo on a KA (SR-sized like T25 or T28), they would buy a bigger turbo if given a choice... so making 200-215HP on a bigger turbo would mean either 1) car needs tuning, or 2) installer and/or owner doesn't know what the heck they are doing with a turbo car.



> now, a few more things you should know about the KA. 9:1 CR (not bad, but it's pushing it. 9:1 CR is the highest you should go if you want to boost high). of course we all want to boost high, why else would we get a turbo or turbo an engine? not just for the fuck of it, obviously. also, consider the paper-thin ringlands that the KA has. that=KABOOM! (if you try stupid shit and boost high). this is all going off of about 7psi (daily/"stock").


"Boost high". How high? 9.1 CR? Wow.

First off, KA24DE has 9.5:1 compression ratio.

Second, you do NOT need to boost high to make power. You can easily make 300RWHP on stock internals on a KA24DE boosting about .9~1.0 bar. 7PSI? HAHAHHAAHAHHAAHH I know of a guy that has been running with a KA for ~3 years, 320+RWHP, in Arizona, and he hasn't blown his engine yet running 1 bar EVERYDAY (and long trips across the country also).

I think you should get your info straight before you pass it off as fact.



> ok, so we've got work to do on the KA's internals. recommended engine build-up is at about 250hp to the crank/fly. so that would mean with the addition of the turbo kit and bolt-ons, you're about ready for a build up. now, that's RECOMMENDED, not necessary.


Who the hell recommends your info? The DOT? 



> necessary would be when you're pushing about 300hp to the crank/fly. so how much will it cost to build up your engine? well, again, it's up to your connections and mechanical know-how. just to estimate and say you'll need a build up from bottom to top, lower CR, forged this, forged that, stronger this, stronger that, the works. estimate ~$2k. just for shits and kicks (i spent about ~$2500 for a complete N/A build up of my KA to 12.6:1 CR, and all of that good stuff, )


HAHA. It's necessary to build internals of a KA at 300 crank HP? Ok, ignore what I wrote about the guy up there. I must be smoking crack.



> you've spent somewhere around $6k-$7k (again, estimation) to have your KA24DE-T sitting somewhere around 250hp to the crank/fly (considering you did the recommended rebuild here). whereas, you would have spent $6k-$7k on the SR, swap, mods, even show mods (if you did the S13 Silvia swap and made either a Silvia or Sil-80) and be rolling all over that KA24DE-T. even with a head start.


For $6-7k I can make my S13 KA make 350RWHP. Can you?

And I'll let YOU get the rolling start.



> compare the two engines. the SR is made for high-end. the KA is made for more low-end and mid-range (i mean, it IS a truck engine). the turbo will help the KA's top-end, but with the SR being modded as well, say bye bye to that turbo making the KA's top-end a little better.


Truck engine? How so? It was derived from the L-series engine (and was first introduced in the Stanza)... so how is it a truck engine?

Helping the KA's top-end has nothing to do with turbocharging. You improve the top-end by messing with camshafts and cam timing and improving the airflow of the head. Getting rid of the intake runners help, too.

-alex


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

BTW. for those that doubt what I'm saying, here is this guy from AZ's car:

http://www.socal240sx.org/profiles/ty01.html 

More proof that you don't need to go SR to make 300RWHP:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/april02/tyyap.shtml 

Questions? Ask away.

-alex


----------



## NewestName (Jan 22, 2003)

does anyone here play counterstrike? mebbe i should start a thread about counterstrike in a nissan forum 
damnit why isnt it letting me delete this friggin post


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

mav1178 said:



> *
> Truck engine? How so? It was derived from the L-series engine (and was first introduced in the Stanza)... so how is it a truck engine?
> 
> -alex *


The reason he called it a truck engine, ( and this is only what I know, and I may be wrong, if I am please correct me) is because the nissan pickups shared the exact same motor as the 240sx, the KA24de. And from what I understand ( agian I may be wrong, but i remember reading this somewhere) that a few of the nissan pick ups accually came with a KA24DET. I have no clue what the stock boost or what kind of turbo these had on it. They may not even exist, but this is only my 2 cents on the issue, so no one get harsh.


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

240sxjunky said:


> *The reason he called it a truck engine, ( and this is only what I know, and I may be wrong, if I am please correct me) is because the nissan pickups shared the exact same motor as the 240sx, the KA24de. And from what I understand ( agian I may be wrong, but i remember reading this somewhere) that a few of the nissan pick ups accually came with a KA24DET. I have no clue what the stock boost or what kind of turbo these had on it. They may not even exist, but this is only my 2 cents on the issue, so no one get harsh. *


It was found also in the Altima, so does that make it a sedan engine as well?

What about the SR? It was found in the X-Trail in Japan, so does that make it an SUV engine?

Basing an engine's category just on where it is found does it no justice. It's like saying the VQ35 is an SUV crap engine that is found in the Pathfinder. 

And FYI the Frontier offered a V6 supercharged.

-alex


----------



## NewestName (Jan 22, 2003)

why wont it lemme delete posts?!?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

use the PM messaging


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

I've heard bad things about turbocharging KA motors, but I guess some people have had success with it. I just keep thinking of a car SCC featured whose KA motor blew 3 times before he finally got it right the fourth time. This 4th attempt at turbocharging the motor involved forged pistons, rods, crank, new sleeves, etc etc (in short, a LOT of money went into this thing). Makes good power though, something like 450WHP at <20 psi.


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Turbocharging is all in the tuning, bottom line.

SR20DETS are "reliable" because it has many failsafe features built into it (engine and ECU) from the factory. Plus with Nissan R&D and testing intervals over 100-200k miles you are assured of a "proven" setup, even though that setup is stock.

Aftermarket KA kits often can fail because of lack of tuning and/or R&D.

Given the same amount of R&D into each application, the KA and SR would probably last the same amount of time before it blows... perhaps the KA could be weaker due to the piston rings, but that's all that it really loses at.

-alex


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/vbulletin225/showthread.php?threadid=10205

here ya go


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

2mm head gasket gives da ka240de(t) 8.5:1 compression ration 
talkin in usd 2100 sr20det clip shipped 2 ur door 1000 installation so that's 3100 proper intercooler setup bov and boost controller 1300 + proper exhaust system 800 and u can fix ur rocker arm and do some cams n stuff for 2000 so that's like 7200 there's a sweet 260hp 2 da fly wheel well i'd esitmate at 15psi


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

mav1178, so wut would u say the best way to get too 300whp be? because thats what i'm aiming for, good hp but not goin too high. i'm also not looking for a fst quarter mile time or what say you, just a lil hp to back up the 240sx when it gets harassed by other cars. i currently i 0 mods and still looking into what to get anything would help


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so everyone who has done the swap to your car (SR20DET that is) what did you do with your old KA24E/KA24DE?isn't it a waste to pull out a perfectly good engine thats works fine and then chunk it? thats why if i even do the swap it will be well after my KA was bitten the dust


----------



## Wamphyri (Oct 13, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> so everyone who has done the swap to your car (SR20DET that is) what did you do with your old KA24E/KA24DE?isn't it a waste to pull out a perfectly good engine thats works fine and then chunk it? thats why if i even do the swap it will be well after my KA was bitten the dust


Heres some information I have found for both the ka24de and the sr20det.
the sr20det http://www.illicitrides.com/html/enginefaqsr20det.html
and 
the ka24de http://www.illicitrides.com/html/ka24deenginefaq.html

Hope that helps with your mods versus hp.


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

*sr20det Swap ?'s*

edit oops worng button


----------



## endofmywits (Mar 14, 2005)

Venus auto has the sr20 front clip for around $2200. Yes, this seems like the easiest thing to do , but is it the best. Depends on your intentions with the car. If you're planning on makeing a drift racer, the torque of the KA24DE would be better. You don't need the high hp. The sr20 would be better for street racing with it's higher top end. Either way is going to cost a lot of money. How much depends on where you get your parts. I haven't researched it yet, but you may find swapping to a stock KA24det out of an s14 cheaper. May poosibly be a direct drop in and ecu swap. You should be able to find one at a local wrecking yard.

As far as turboing the KA24de, you can find good prices for the necessary parts on ebay.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Wamphyri said:


> Heres some information I have found for both the ka24de and the sr20det.
> the sr20det http://www.illicitrides.com/html/enginefaqsr20det.html
> and
> the ka24de http://www.illicitrides.com/html/ka24deenginefaq.html
> ...


Those were in a Super Street article! They didnt research SH*T on the KA!


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

endofmywits said:


> Venus auto has the sr20 front clip for around $2200. Yes, this seems like the easiest thing to do , but is it the best. Depends on your intentions with the car. If you're planning on makeing a drift racer, the torque of the KA24DE would be better. You don't need the high hp. The sr20 would be better for street racing with it's higher top end. Either way is going to cost a lot of money. How much depends on where you get your parts. I haven't researched it yet, but you may find swapping to a stock KA24det out of an s14 cheaper. May poosibly be a direct drop in and ecu swap. You should be able to find one at a local wrecking yard.
> 
> As far as turboing the KA24de, you can find good prices for the necessary parts on ebay.


I think you have it backwards the Ka is more fitted for drag raceing were the Sr performs better as a drift car


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

It all depends on the drivers style. I like the KA, thought ive driven my friends sr'd S13. I just prefer the torque of the truck motor over the SR.


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

just get a blacktop s13 sr. u'll have a newer engine, factory turbocharged which is great and tons of aftermarket parts for it (seriously u can do wonders with this thing). i dont recommend to anybody to put a turbo kit on a non turbo car. they are just not designed for it regardless of wat things it has (ie. iron block blah blah blah). get either a sr or a ca, both really good.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

wow alot of misinformation about KA's in here. If you want to check out real KA info check out ka-t.org. I'm building a SOHC to run 400 rwhp. Which I'll push about 275-300 on stock internals, while I build a spare.

The SR is a great motor, but by no means the only option. As I have an SR in my SE-R. The more SR's put in, leaves more KA's for me...so I really don't care what everyone else does.


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

more KA's for u to blow


----------



## Shift_240 (Feb 23, 2005)

I think whether you choose SR or KA is all a matter of personal preference. Both engines have their good points and bad, and if a person can not decide which one they want in their car, they should do their own unbiased research and figure out which one is most suitable for their needs. Trying to argue which one is better will accomplish absolutely nothing except to start a futile debate between both sides. As for those who argue that this engine can do this and that engine can do that, you can do anything with any engine if you have the right money, the right tools, and the know-how to do it.


----------



## NismoSR (Mar 25, 2005)

Quick question ...how many lbs in reality can a KA24DE boost on a stock setup ?


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

buddy does it matter if he just said if its a truck engine, i also refer it to that since i did only know that the ka24de was used for a truck


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

the motor was also in the Altima...FYI :hal: 

The Frontier didnt get the twin cam KA till I think 98, It got the SOHC in 88...more FYI



This info should be in the truck section lol


----------



## Vespa240 (Jun 22, 2009)

Honestly, the KA24 is a incredible platform for semi pros and pros, also beginners. The Ka has a well enough torque, and potential, although it may have 12 valves it doesn't mean it can have amazing power. Think about it, you can put incredible internals in that engine and slap on a ball bearer and comp tune it. Its already been proven that they can make over 350bhp. Thus, its rep as being a truck motor is a little over the top. This engine you never here about breaking down like the sr20. The sr20 is really a motor for just its presence alone. it really wasnt designed for harsh power. Why do you think they have to bore it and change the ecu and maf and everything else. Naturally this engine (sr20det) was built just for 205bhp. But......the s15 sr20 carries a variable valve timing that the s14, and s13 dont have. weird isnt it? Look at those engines carefully and look for the variable valve timing, its amazing that Japan holds it in the last silvia made. I mean we can get one, But i think the S15 is remarkable,.....But if you really wanna do it gangsta, increase the internals in the KA, either throw some throttle bodies or a nice turbo on it, and ride that sucka VIP style


----------



## Vespa240 (Jun 22, 2009)

There both great engines, I just think the Ka has what it takes, it all depends money, time, setup, and blood....lol. you can make a Ka a bullet proof killer. dont get it twisted, you can take it to a touge against a sr20 motor, and what do you think would happen, everyone knows the Ka comes high torque, the sr20 is just a better built motor with for more valves. without a turbo the sr20 falls back into the category of somewhat step brother to the Ka. Remember, ka's can bit, and trust me they bite hard. needless to say. why do you think they bore the sr anyway.....it needs more power. (I LOVE THEM BOTH LOL)


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

ARE U FUCKING RETARDED?!?!?!?!!? this is the stupidest dribble i have ever heard. i havent been on this forum for 2 years and i came back for this post!?!?!?!? sell your 240 right now vespa.


----------



## Vespa240 (Jun 22, 2009)

*:-+*

You dont prove anything by being vulgar dude, relax kick back a corona. What i say is true, the only thing i would recommend if someone has a budget the KA (SOHC) or (DOHC) would be more fortunate. The SR20DET is a fave and well over-spoken of, if you really want to trick a 240 out. RB or 2JZ would be a beaut. By the way, im not sellin my 240, because its ma baby lol. Sells yours instead.


V240-


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

WILDACEXXX said:


> ARE U FUCKING RETARDED?!?!?!?!!? this is the stupidest dribble i have ever heard. i havent been on this forum for 2 years and i came back for this post!?!?!?!? sell your 240 right now vespa.


Chill out! Profanity will not be tolerated on these forums.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Vespa240 said:


> Honestly, the KA24 is a incredible platform for semi pros and pros, also beginners. The Ka has a well enough torque, and potential, although it may have 12 valves it doesn't mean it can have amazing power. Think about it, you can put incredible internals in that engine and slap on a ball bearer and comp tune it. Its already been proven that they can make over 350bhp. Thus, its rep as being a truck motor is a little over the top. This engine you never here about breaking down like the sr20. The sr20 is really a motor for just its presence alone. it really wasnt designed for harsh power. Why do you think they have to bore it and change the ecu and maf and everything else. Naturally this engine (sr20det) was built just for 205bhp. But......the s15 sr20 carries a variable valve timing that the s14, and s13 dont have. weird isnt it? Look at those engines carefully and look for the variable valve timing, its amazing that Japan holds it in the last silvia made. I mean we can get one, But i think the S15 is remarkable,.....But if you really wanna do it gangsta, increase the internals in the KA, either throw some throttle bodies or a nice turbo on it, and ride that sucka VIP style


its all about internals. and how each motor is built. i personally would go with the sr. it has better internal options for handling high boost. the only thing theat the ka has over the sr is the block material. and the stroke. which is not even that big of a deal. the ka doesnt have sodium filled exhaust valves and piston oil squirters. you cant just install that on a ka. people bore the sr go oversquare and get a higher horsepower without sacraficing the rpm range. i personally would want a higher rpm so that the motor can run a larger turbo. theres many options and highs and lows for each motor. those are just some things that im pointing out. i know both motors in and out. so this is my 2 cents on the subject. ka or sr, it doesnt matter what motor it has. after all when your hauling ass whooping another cars ass they're not seeing what motor beat them, but the 240 that burned them to the dust.


----------

